# [VirtualDubMod]Schneiden von MPEG2/SVCD-Files



## StayAlive (9. September 2003)

hi,
wollte nur mal fragen wie ich denn mit VirtualDubMod 2 MPEG2/SVCD-Files *nebeneinander* öffnen kann, so das ich ohn größere Probleme denn richtigen Schneidepunkt finden kann.

Und wie schneide ich beide Files anschliessend und speichere das ganze wieder als mpeg2-file ab?

danke schonmal!


----------



## kasper (10. September 2003)

Mit VirtualDubMod kann man zwar MPEG2-Videos laden aber nicht wieder als MPEG2-Video abspeichern. VirtualDubMod kann nur .avi, .ogm oder .mkv erstellen.

Zum Schneiden von MPEG2-Videos kannst du TMPGEnc verwenden.


----------



## StayAlive (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *Mit VirtualDubMod kann man zwar MPEG2-Videos laden aber nicht wieder als MPEG2-Video abspeichern. VirtualDubMod kann nur .avi, .ogm oder .mkv erstellen.
> 
> Zum Schneiden von MPEG2-Videos kannst du TMPGEnc verwenden. *



das weiss ich, aber ich habs noch nie geschafft 2 datein gleichzeitig in 2 fenstern nebeneinander zu öffnen um zu sehn wo ich schneiden muss! oder geht das irgendwie?

danke auf jeden fall schonmal für deine antwort.
schade das man keine mpeg2 videos speichern kann und als avi speichern bedeutet ja konvertiern und dauert somit lange!?


----------

